# Watery eyes



## clairerobinson73

Hello fellow chicken lovers; 3 of my 5 13 week old chicks have bubbly watery eyes...any ideas what this may be? They seem happy otherwise. 
I have only had these girls for 5 weeks and its a steep learning curve!


----------



## clairerobinson73

Watery bubbly eye!


----------



## RickaRae

I've never seen that! Have you found a cause? How are your girls doing?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Few of mine had this. It's a symptom of mycoplasma. Put mine on tylan for 3 days & all great now. Although we did loose one :/


----------



## clairerobinson73

They still have watery eyes and are sneezing! They are well otherwise; eating, drinking and active. I have picked up a 'cocktail' from a local farm where I bought them which I have added to their water as directed. Hope they'll be ok...we've only had them 6 weeks!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Hopefully will work.
, we had ours a few days when we noticed & contacted person they sent antibiotics. This weekend we would of had them 6 weeks & we r taking one back as she still ill & getting replacement for her & the dead one. Yes most of ours were ok jus runny nose/beak sneezing, bubbles in eyes. The one that died was very timid so maybe affected her worse as stress of moving to us. But she showed signs like not eating etc before dying. Fingers crossed for you! It's horrible isn't it getting new birds & then stressing because they are ill! These are our first chickens! 
X


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

If doesn't work ask them for Tylan they may give you some? We could see a difference in a day, was great. The bird we r returning does hav different symptoms too, swollen face etc.


----------



## clairerobinson73

Thanks Sarah....I'm learning fast. They are such fun and we are so attached to them already...we've never kept them before either. Hope all goes well with your new birds. X


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

Same with us, the breeder offered to swap them a but we were attached in a few days! So kept them! How many do you have .


----------



## clairerobinson73

I have 5 Sarah.....funny little things, very therapeutic....I love them....but they are still sneezing!!


----------



## clairerobinson73

Just to update you on my flock: they have had two lots of Tylan and are much better. It was a bit touch and go at the end of last week as two were quite unwell and wheezing. I'm relieved to say they are now much happier. The farmer said that Mycoplasma is very common here in free range chickens as they pick it up from wild birds. Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## RickaRae

So glad to hear your flock is doing better!!!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens

That's great news


----------



## crabapple

I ask a friend about the watery eyes/cold & he said the same thing as posted here.
He also said his Gran mother use 1 teaspoon of epson salt in a gallon of drinking water for the hens.
Please research this for yourself, as I have not tried it as of this post.


----------



## robin416

crabapple said:


> I ask a friend about the watery eyes/cold & he said the same thing as posted here.
> He also said his Gran mother use 1 teaspoon of epson salt in a gallon of drinking water for the hens.
> Please research this for yourself, as I have not tried it as of this post.


It is not something you want to be giving the birds. Too much salt can be very dangerous for them and that's what epsom salts is, a salt.

Added, it will do nothing for this type of problem.

We've come a long way past most home remedies in the past 20 years and gained knowledge on what it is our birds can be prone to and how best to address them.


----------



## crabapple

Thanks, that is why I posted the remedies, this works great on tomatoes BER with calcium.
Just not good for chickens.


----------



## robin416

crabapple said:


> Thanks, that is why I posted the remedies, this works great on tomatoes BER with calcium.
> Just not good for chickens.


LOL You're right. There have been some really frightening treatments I've read in the past few years and all I can think of, is those poor birds. I got in to trouble once when I told someone to put VetRX in their own eye and let us know how that felt. Obviously they were talking about doing that to their own bird.


----------

